# Making a bowl with router



## spinningblade (Jun 24, 2007)

I am thinking about making a bowl with a router and wondered if anyone has made one.
I am thinking about using the hand held router and carving out the centre with the deepest depth setting and then slowly bringing the router up as i head to the edges. And then doing opposite on the back side.
It will give me a bunch of ridges with the shape of a bowl, and then use a chisel to smooth up the edges.
any one see any problems with this?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Spin

You may want to look up the items posted by HarrySin and Templete Tom on the forum they have a jig you can make to do what you want to do but it can only go so deep.

But you may want to find a item like the one below.

Craftsman BOWL CRAFTER & CRAFTSMAN COMMERCIAL ROUTER

http://cgi.ebay.com/Craftsman-BOWL-...ryZ75680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The one below was sold at a great price I think it was 62.oo bucks with the router .


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

In addition to the posts in the Template & Guides section of the website.. check out this link for a video. This was covered in an issue of Woodsmith Magazine.

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/170/videos/routed-bowls/

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Routing bowels*

Spinningblade, if you have watched the Woodsmith video suggested by Corey,then have a look at my gallery and see the photo-shoot called "A new project hot off the router" Unlike the video which uses the band-saw for the outside, which doesn't guarantee an even wall thickness and would require a lot of time-consuming sanding, mine is completed with the router. Don't be shy to ask questions. I would not recommend attempting to make a bowel by freehand routing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums spinningblade, glad to have you as a member.


----------



## joesmithmtp (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry, How do you complete the outside of the bowl with your router? 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

joesmithmtp said:


> Harry, How do you complete the outside of the bowl with your router?
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Take a look at this project pdf Joe.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I would say for a beginner and using the stepped method you have thought of, it probably will be easier to use a circle jig as I describe in this thread...
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/26259-first-routed-dish.html


----------

